# Lost prijon invader kayak on Dolores



## Ipo303 (May 14, 2017)

I swam in trap rapid. Last place I saw my boat.


----------



## CBelktrout (Apr 4, 2015)

Hey man, this is Brett. I think we ran into each other at lost oar and then again when you were taking out at Gateway. If so and you lost a blue kayak, I think that I spotted it. Want to PM me?


----------



## Ipo303 (May 14, 2017)

Blue boat. Has my speaker hat and water bottle.


----------

